# The Dead End's newest "employee"



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I ditched the idea of the pirates this year, and decided on using one of my started pirate heads for a grave digger. So here's Ernster Gräber (gravedigger in German).

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/gravedigger.htm


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Pretty slick Ghostess! I like his wrinkled look. Another cool prop...you're kickin some butt this year!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Everyone needs a grave digger!

Geez your really churning out the props girl.
He looks good.  

What did you use to adhere his 'eyebrows'?
What are your plans for his body?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

OK. Now your just making the rest of us feel like slackers. Could you slow it down or make props that don't look quite so good? Yeesh!

Nice work once again.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all! They eyebrows were just some wig hair cut and dipped on one end into some gray paint and stuck on like glue.. it was a PAIN. I couldn't figure out how to glue them on, so paint worked. Body will be a skinny DTD of my son with a PVC frame.

He's kind of the non-magical brother of the witches already employed by me. ;-)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great job as always.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Nice Ghostess...
good face wrinkles
this yr grave digger next yr he could be a wizard.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks  I'm about to start a new head, maybe I'll just make Ernster a wizard and make a new gravedigger.. I dunno..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You need to stop teasing me!!

Or start sending your stuff north??
Yeah, sympathy props!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

i like the wrinkles on its face too. kinda creppy looking.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Spectacular as usual! I think you should teach us your ways at the next M&T!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So G, do I expect to see this at my front soon?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great work, that face is creeping me out!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Another great one, Ghostess!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you 

FE -- suuuuuuuure.... I'll get right on that..... and you can send me cool costumes...lol


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

The talent on this forum is truly amazing!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Richie said:


> The talent on this forum is truly amazing!


You said it.

Ghostess that thing is amazing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> Thank you
> 
> FE -- suuuuuuuure.... I'll get right on that..... and you can send me cool costumes...lol


Hey, I was just looking for some pity props, yah know, no haunt this year


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

looking at the making of pics it couldve been a creepy mummy


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

As always Ghostess...Very Nice


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks like a morloch! Those scared me to death when I was a kid. Nice work Ghostess, but you knew that.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job. Very expressive.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like Ernster has been hitting the Cronic. Yo go girl!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow this is an old post! i never would have seen this since i didnt join until september of last year! anyway great work! do you have a finished product picture or video of him?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks - this is what he looks like in the display:









there are some other pics here:

http://www.theghostess.com/images/2007/2007yard/g_ernster1.JPG

http://www.theghostess.com/images/2007/2007yard/g_ernster3.JPG

http://www.theghostess.com/images/2007/2007yard/g_centercem4.JPG


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it. But I didn't know you were hiring. I will take the job.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the furry eyebrows!


----------

